# Colt Gov't .380 Manf. Date?



## bzsemperfi (Feb 22, 2012)

Can anyone help me please, I have a colt MK iv series 80 Mustang 380 auto # Mu59572 , what year was it made ??? THANKS , Bob


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bzsemperfi said:


> Can anyone help me please, I have a colt MK iv series 80 Mustang 380 auto # Mu59572 , what year was it made ??? THANKS , Bob


if you call colt, they will give you the year it was born


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Call colt mnfg., a lot of the time they will give manfg dates free..more than that will probably cost $$


----------



## bzsemperfi (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for your help, any idea what they would charge for that service Ted ? thanks again


----------



## bzsemperfi (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks ted & scooter i will call colt, bob


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bzsemperfi said:


> thanks for your help, any idea what they would charge for that service Ted ? thanks again


they will tell you when it was made for free.... they will also try to sell you a letter with the exact date, who it was originally wholesaled to ....just decline it


----------

